# Towing With A Jeep Gc



## jhkinin (Feb 22, 2010)

Anyone out there towing with a Jeep Grand Cherokee? We currently have a 2006 Overland with the 5.7 Hemi (330HP/375TQ) with tow package; it is rated to tow 7,200lbs and the brochure states a maximum trailer length of 30' (see quote below). Our current RV is a 21' Fleetwood Caravan weighing around 4,000lbs empty. With a weight distribution hitch and no sway control the Jeep has no problems handling the load. We are currently looking at an Outback 268RLS, 5,950 lbs and 29'10" in length. Will this work? I realize I will need to have a sway control as mentioned in the Jeep brochure but I just want to make sure I wont regret the length. Thanks in advance for the feed back.

"RESTRICTION: Trailer frontal area limitation of 64 sq ft; maximum trailer length of 25 ft (Class II) or 30 ft (Class IV); Trailer Sway Control and low-profile mirrors are recommended. This chart is meant to serve as a quick and easy reference guide on how to properly equip your Jeep® Grand Cherokee for towing. For specific details, discuss your plans with your Jeep dealer, who will help you select the right equipment to meet your specifications."


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

You must be outside of the US. I done a google on a dodge overland, nothing came up.

I would guess that a dodge overland is similar to a durango since you have a hemi.

A Grand Cherokee is very similiar to a durango. So Maybe thats why you are asking about the cherokee.. From what I can tell, the Cherokee and Overland are the same vehicles. Am I right?

lol Just cutting thru the mustard.. Anyway, 26-27 feet would be about all that Id want to tow with your overland or cherokee.

Your vehicle will be maximumed out. The empty weight of the 268 will be pushing 63-6500lbs once its propane bottles, batteries and some water is in the tank.. By the time you load it, you will be right at the max for the rig, 7000lbs.

I would look for a 24-25 foot trailer, and not a 27.

You will be over gvwr also, but thats a common thing to be over on with any mid size suv such as yours.

Carey


----------



## jhkinin (Feb 22, 2010)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> You must be outside of the US. I done a google on a dodge overland, nothing came up.
> 
> I would guess that a dodge overland is similar to a durango since you have a hemi.
> 
> ...


Carey,

I should have been more clear on the TV details; it is a 2006 Jeep Grand Cherokee Overland edition (Overland = trim level).

As for the length reccomendation; at 24 - 25 feet is it possible to find an RL unit that has a slide? We feel cramped in our 21' at this point.

Thanks,

p.s; we live in central Indiana


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I also Have a JEEP GC Limited 2001. I used it to haul my boat, it's 19' fiberglass fish & ski. It's pretty heavy. The jeep did fine, but, I think the suspension is kind of soft for a unit that big and heavy. Also on most jeeps the weak link is the tranny.

Kevin


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Carey,

I should have been more clear on the TV details; it is a 2006 Jeep Grand Cherokee Overland edition (Overland = trim level).

As for the length reccomendation; at 24 - 25 feet is it possible to find an RL unit that has a slide? We feel cramped in our 21' at this point.

Thanks,

p.s; we live in central Indiana
[/quote]
We have an 03 25rss at 25'10" with a side slide @ 6000 lbs max trailer weight or you could get a newer 250rs with a side slide 27'9" max weight @ 7550 lbs. James


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

GarethsDad said:


> Carey,
> 
> I should have been more clear on the TV details; it is a 2006 Jeep Grand Cherokee Overland edition (Overland = trim level).
> 
> ...


We have an 03 25rss at 25'10" with a side slide @ 6000 lbs max trailer weight or you could get a newer 250rs with a side slide 27'9" max weight @ 7550 lbs. James
[/quote]

Hmmm. I wonder if the dry weight is less on a 25rss comparred to a 250rs. Thats quite a weight difference on the gvwr. Surely they went to heavier axles on the 250rs.

Maybe go ask for a test tow on the 268. It will put that GC maxed out and I bet the tongue weight will make a GC sag pretty bad. But who knows I see lots of durangos towing pretty long trailers.. But I have seen 2 flipped durangos after losing control too.

lol now that you reminded me,







I have seen a GC overland edition. lol Now I feel stupid, oh well maybe I will think more next time before letting the fingers fly..









I bet if you got a pro pride hitch you could easilly control a 268 with a GC. Google "pro pride" Sean, the owner is a member here, maybe he'll chime in here. He is just up state in Grand Blanc, Mi.

Pretty much I wouldnt tow a trailer past 25 foot with a short wheelbase suv like a GC, even while using a top quality wd hitch such as an equalizer. I am not including the total length here, just the box.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

swanny said:


> I also Have a JEEP GC Limited 2001. I used it to haul my boat, it's 19' fiberglass fish & ski. It's pretty heavy. The jeep did fine, but, I think the suspension is kind of soft for a unit that big and heavy. Also on most jeeps the weak link is the tranny.
> 
> Kevin


The newer jeeps 2005 and up, have the same tranny as the dodge pickups do, 545rfe. This tranny is behind all 5.7 hemi powered dodge suv's and pickups.

Yes this same tranny is placed behind a dodge 3500 hemi powered dually, and those have a max combined rating of like 21000 lbs. The 545rfe tranny has now proven itself to be an excellent tranny.

Yes swanny, the trannies in the earlier jeeps were very questionable.

Since the GC your asking about has the hemi, it would have the good 545rfe tranny too.

Carey


----------



## jhkinin (Feb 22, 2010)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I also Have a JEEP GC Limited 2001. I used it to haul my boat, it's 19' fiberglass fish & ski. It's pretty heavy. The jeep did fine, but, I think the suspension is kind of soft for a unit that big and heavy. Also on most jeeps the weak link is the tranny.
> 
> Kevin


The newer jeeps 2005 and up, have the same tranny as the dodge pickups do, 545rfe. This tranny is behind all 5.7 hemi powered dodge suv's and pickups.

Yes this same tranny is placed behind a dodge 3500 hemi powered dually, and those have a max combined rating of like 21000 lbs. The 545rfe tranny has now proven itself to be an excellent tranny.

Yes swanny, the trannies in the earlier jeeps were very questionable.

Since the GC your asking about has the hemi, it would have the good 545rfe tranny too.

Carey
[/quote]

Thanks for all the info so far; My wife and I will be at the RV show this weekend in Indy. Hope to get a good look at 24 - 26' trailers that have the layout and quality of Keystone products. I looked at a Flagstaff 26RLSS last night; weight on the showrrom floor was 5,800lbs with a 26 ft box. Too bad the quality and features are not up to par with the Outback; example; smaller holding tanks, cheesy outdoor grill, slide location requires relocating swivel chair during transport, cheap looking kitchen sink. Hope I don't sound too picky but for the money we will be spending I want quality. This will be our third RV and I want it to be as nice 5 years from now as the day it was purchased.

On a seperate note; should I sell my current trailer outrite or trade in? It is a 2004 Fleetwood Caravan Micro Lite 21' in excellant condition.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Its always best to try and sell. More money generally than the dealer will give ya.

But with that being said. Its hard to pass up something at a show or dealer that you want. lol

If youd like to stay with Keystone products. Google Thor industries. Thor owns many brands of rv makers.

I delivered a Dutchman Colorado a whle back. It was one sweet trailer. All of Thors lines are excellent. Dutchman is making some really huge changes and are putting out some beautiful stuff. But in reality they all are. They are in survival mode and each maker is trying to build stuff better everyday. The competition has never been tighter. With fewer people buying, they have went back and reinvented many models. The ones that have survived are in survival of the fittest still right now.

Its a great time to be buying an rv because of all that. Just look at the huge changes keystone has made to the outback line as proof of what Im saying here. The Outback line is the no.1 selling towable line in north america. It didnt get there for no reason. Keystone is doing everything they can to keep it there too.

There are other brands too that are good. So go with an open mind to the show. Research 4-5 of the biggest makers, Keystone, Jayco, Heartland, Dutchman, Forest River, and maybe KZ. I feel all these brands make equal rv's. Yes Im leaving a bunch out too. These are the big hitters. There are some other brands that are just as good too. The Indy rv show is one of the biggest shows and since its close to Elkhart should have great selections.

Find a unit that suits you in each brand. Write them down and head for the show. Then compare and use them against each other as far as money and your wants at the show. Remember they dont care what you use as a tow vehicle. They figure you will figure that one out on your own. They will push your specs of the GC way over its capabilities. Stick to your guns on the size YOU know you will be safe with.

Try and stick to models with empty weights of as close to 5000lbs as possible. If you could be 6000lbs loaded, youd be much safer while using a GC. I feel 7000lbs is just too much for a GC. You will find that few people tow very long with a GC, because most are right there at the 7000lb range. Its just too much. 6000lbs you might get by with and less than that you will prolly enjoy the GC/rv combo for a long time.

RV shows cost dealers up to 100k to attend. They are there to move models. The competition is fearce. This makes shows a great place to buy an rv. A dealer will make deals that they regret sometimes to move a model.

Yes all the sales tactics are used against you too. You are entering into there playing field. If you are the kind of person that enjoys playing with em youll have a ball. If not they will take advantage of ya without you even knowing. So be ready.

So just go with an open mind and DONT SETTLE unless you feel that all you needs are being met 100%.

Its also best to deal on the last day of the show. Dont let all the sold signs bother you. That can be one of those deals that they use against you. Elkhart is just up the road. Im sure the model you'd like can be found rather quickly.

Have fun. For some of us, buying stuff is one of the most satisfying things in life. Well yep me too.

Carey


----------



## jhkinin (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the good information; based on threads I've seen else where I expected to see more negativity towards the TV. We will shop openminded and hopefully find a quality unit that is around 25' and 5,000lbs (not sure what to do if the unit is 27' and 5300lbs)? I want to be safe on the road for ourselves and others around us. I dont think I can spring for the high dollar Pro-Glide hitch but I will replace my standard distribution hitch (chain conection) with the more stable and reccomended Equalizer. I will update after the show on Saturday; which is the last weekend of the show so maybe the deals will be good









John,


----------

